# Range hood Wiring



## POWERSTROKE84 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am wanting to install a plan range hood vent and light, I was wondering what size wiring I should use 14/2 or 12/2 and also if this should be wired separate breaker or could it be with other circuits in the kitchen. Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

14/2 is OK, and does not require a dedicated circuit.

If in the future you wish to use this wiring for a Microwave Hood, then you'd need a dedicated line on 12/2 20amp breaker.
just thought i would throw that out there


----------



## POWERSTROKE84 (Nov 8, 2011)

MisterZ said:


> 14/2 is OK, and does not require a dedicated circuit.
> 
> If in the future you wish to use this wiring for a Microwave Hood, then you'd need a dedicated line on 12/2 20amp breaker.
> just thought i would throw that out there


would be ok to run 12/2 20 amp breaker now and hook up the hood range vent to that?


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

a new 20amp dedicated line?? yah. just check the Amp rating for your hood.
they make both 15 and 20 amp range hoods. if yours is 15amps you should use a 15amp breaker.

either way, swapping a breaker out is easier than running new wire


----------



## POWERSTROKE84 (Nov 8, 2011)

MisterZ said:


> a new 20amp dedicated line?? yah. just check the Amp rating for your hood.
> they make both 15 and 20 amp range hoods. if yours is 15amps you should use a 15amp breaker.
> 
> either way, swapping a breaker out is easier than running new wire


Thanks man very powerful info.


----------



## POWERSTROKE84 (Nov 8, 2011)

MisterZ said:


> a new 20amp dedicated line?? yah. just check the Amp rating for your hood.
> they make both 15 and 20 amp range hoods. if yours is 15amps you should use a 15amp breaker.
> 
> either way, swapping a breaker out is easier than running new wire


is it ok to use a 15amp breaker with 12/2 wire. if the amp rating is less 20


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

POWERSTROKE84 said:


> is it ok to use a 15amp breaker with 12/2 wire. if the amp rating is less 20


Yes, it is.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If you run the 12, why bother with a 15 amp breaker?
If you replace the hood with a microwave in the future, you would have to go back in and change the breaker.

The breaker is there to protect the wire only.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

jbfan said:


> If you run the 12, why bother with a 15 amp breaker?
> If you replace the hood with a microwave in the future, you would have to go back in and change the breaker.
> 
> The breaker is there to protect the wire only.


My thoughts were the hood required a 15 amp breaker maximum...


----------

